# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Những bức tranh ngộ nghĩnh động vật tuần qua

## nguyetnt

- Tuần qua những hình ảnh đáng nhớ về động vật gây sự ấn tượng bất ngờ và khó quên. Sự ve vãn, tình thương và đồng đội là chủ đề nổi bật của động vật tuần này. Nào cùng chiêm ngưỡng những bức ảnh đẹp này nhé!!!


Hai chú Linh Dương đang ve vãn lẫn nhau, đây là vũ điệu tìm bạn tình của nhau giữa con đực và con cái


Đàn Ngỗng tuyết trắng bay di trú với cả đàn lên hàng trăm ngàn con,
sự đồng đội giúp chúng bay vượt hàng ngàn cây số trú đông không mệt mỏi.


Chú chó này ngủ thật ngon trong vòng tay của chú cá sấu làm bằng bông


Hổ mẹ liếm láp hổ con, cách hai mẹ con nhà hổ trao nhau tình cảm


Ngỗ nghĩnh và vui với chú Lạc Đà con này


Nào chú cún này mập quá rồi, đến lúc tập thể dục thôi


Cả đàn Hồng Hạc sát cánh bên nhau tìm mồi và kẻ săn…


Mất mẹ, thôi đành theo cha “ghẻ” vậy


Chú Hươu Cao Cổ này vừa chào đời đã nhận được sự chăm sóc, yêu thương từ mẹ


Gắn bó, quấn quít bên nhau…không biết vì tình thương hay vì cái lạnh xứ sở bắc cực này nhỉ?


Chim mẹ móm mồi cho chim con với vô vàn chú sâu non béo nguậy
Hình ảnh ấn tượng về động vật sẽ được STDLO liên tục cập nhật mỗi tuần, hy vọng mang lại chút vui vẻ sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng.

Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## lunas2

mik thick chú cún còn kìa,,, bùn cười tóa

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn yêu thế!

----------


## h20love

chim mẹ mớm chim con kìa, nhìn iu thật

----------


## thientai206

đẹp thế, nhìn có cảm xúc y như ng vậy  :Smile:

----------


## hoaban

Thật đẹp và đáng yêu

----------

